# Angry Songs



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

WOMEN What songs do you listen to when you're pissed off?


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Ermm something like this at full volume


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I listen to so much metal that I don't need special angry music, I just listen to more of my angrier metal bands more often : D

Thrash metal when I'm angry makes me want to destroy things. It's a release : D


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Valdyr said:


> I listen to so much metal that I don't need special angry music, I just listen to more of my angrier metal bands more often : D
> 
> Thrash metal when I'm angry makes me want to destroy things. It's a release : D




What kind of Metal banda are you into? (Aside from Thrash)


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

BEAAAAAMS OF FIIIRE SWEEP THROUUUUUUGH MY HEAAD


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> What kind of Metal banda are you into? (Aside from Thrash)


Despite that example Thrash isn't my favorite subgenre, though I like key bands like the big four, Exodus, Kreator, Coroner, Sepultura etc. I listen to a little bit of every subgenre, but I focus on death and black metal, prog metal, folk metal, power metal, and any variations and combinations thereof.

If I had to list my top 10 favorite metal bands as of right now, I'd probably say...

Agalloch (though they're post-metal a lot of the time)
Gojira
Dark Tranquillity
Dream Theater
Wolves In The Throne Room 
Opeth
Summoning 
Moonsorrow
Sonata Arctica
Death


----------



## cdeuterian (Apr 28, 2010)

YouTube - Eminem - Drips Lyrics


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the effort but I was thinking more "Angry Songs from a woman's POV"...

When _I"M _angry, I don't want to hear how women are "Bitches" see?:laughing:
Also, not a big fan of Heavy Metal.

Again, this is my fault, I should've said this in the original posting...so I've changed it now. 

sorry!!!


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Female's perspective? I'll try

Paramore - Misery Business


The Sounds - Song With A Mission


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

This is one of my "RAEG!!!1!1!" songs. Haha. 

Girl Anachronism

Also: 

Girl With One Eye by Florence and the Machine

Also also:

Looking Glass by The Birthday Massacre

This Is How It Goes by Missy Higgins

Clown by Switchblade Symphony
Fuck You by Lily Allen
I'm not really into Flyleaf but this is also a good RAWRGHHH song. 



I'm So Sick by Flyleaf


Eclectic music taste.... I'll be surprised if anyone likes one or two of those songs, let alone all of them, hahah~
I'm generally a fan of evil undercurrent, or ironic songs instead of just downright angry.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

YouTube - NAPALM DEATH - On The Brink Of Extinction (OFFICIAL VIDEO)

Doubles as my angry music and my happy music. Death metal/grindcore makes me happy. roud:

Heaviest band in this thread, too!


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry for the maleness

Actually, I think this band's entire catalog is angry.

YouTube - Pantera - Fucking Hostile


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, Panterrible. 

Poser metal ftl.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Speaking as a female, when I'm angry (depending on the type of anger I'm feeling and why), I will typically listen to stuff like....

YouTube - JoJo - Leave, Get Out (Official Music Video) + Lyrics


YouTube - Bye Bye Jo Dee Messina


YouTube - Panic! At The Disco: I Write Sins Not Tragedies [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


YouTube - Pink- So What lyrics


YouTube - Cher - Save Up All Your Tears



That's enough for one post. I will probably have more later.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Any other type 8s out there?

"King of the World" Porcelain and the Tramps

I dunno why this video feels so good:

YouTube - Enneagram Type 8


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

YouTube - Arch Enemy - Heart of Darkness

YouTube - Fear Factory - Cyberwaste (Music Video)

This one is for the lulz:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0ZjZyL6Wf8


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> Speaking as a female, when I'm angry (depending on the type of anger I'm feeling and why), I will typically listen to stuff like....
> 
> YouTube - Panic! At The Disco: I Write Sins Not Tragedies [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


This, totally. It's classic xD

So's this, although it's slightly less eloquent. Lol. 

Stupid MF by Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

YouTube - White Zombie - More Human Than Human


----------



## nooo (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/7jGiGE4JUMo&hl=en_US&fs=1&

http://www.youtube.com/v/g5VGgmYSeU0&hl=en_US&fs=1&

http://www.youtube.com/v/mHD52fvHe-g&hl=en_US&fs=1&


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff


----------

